# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tiling over existing tiles

## Andy Mac

Hi there,
I have done a search through previous posts on tiling and found a few references to this. I guess I'm just after confirmation that it will work! :Shock:   We badly need a bathroom reno, but unfortunately it will be on the cheap. Existing wall tiles around the sink and bath are woeful. Removing these tiles will be difficult as they are stuck onto fibro (circa 1980, and labelling on some ceiling sheets I found have the usual asbestos cautions). I'd rather not disturb them which will happen if I attempt to pry tiles off, so planning to simply repaint the exposed areas.
My wife wants to paint over the tiles too! I'm not convinced, even though there are special paints available. 
The next thought is to lay new tiles over the existing ones, and commonsense says to score the tiles with a grinder to add some tooth for adhesive. My main concerns are 1/the top edge, which will have two-ply tile exposed! Should I dress that with some type of edging? 2/ The integral soap holder tile will be recessed by the layer of new tiles. I guess I could try to remove it and replace with a new and matching item flush with the tiles, but again the idea of prying/cutting/hammering it from the fibro baulks me.
Any ideas, or experience to share on this project? 
Thanks in advance,

----------


## silentC

The only reservation I have about that idea is that the only thing holding your new tiles to the wall is the old tile glue. If you're sure the old ones are sound, then you might be OK. Maybe you could screw up some battens and sheet it but then the cost will grow and your bathroom will shrink  :Wink:

----------


## Sturdee

I have laid new ceramic floor tiles over existing floor tiles without any problems ( or scoring of the old tiles ) about 5 years ago. But I don't think I would try with wall tiles. 
Either you remove the tiles which should not be that difficult or glue (with liquid nails) and nail some new ceramic sheets through the existing tiles to the studs behing and then lay the tiles.  
Peter.

----------


## durwood

I retiled our bathroom over 5 years ago. the walls are brick and the large tiles were a major problem to remover.  
I could see that I was going to end up with a wall that was all over the place when I chipped them off. 
Spoke to the tile supplier and he said no problem just make sure the old ones are clean. 
There is a special 2 part glue, it was a cement type base and a PVC glue catylist. when you put the tiles on it was neally impossible to remove them after a few minutes.  
If your original tiles are stuck on properly and not likely to let go then its not a problem. 
I'm sure the tile seller can supply something suitable. 
As I now had a wall with a tile thicker on it around the windows and doors I just cut a rebate around the edge of the frames and laped them over the tiles. You can't tell unless its pointed out to you. 
My tiles are as high as the top of the door and therefore you can't see that the edge is two tiles thick but you could easily go higher if you can see the egde and it worrys you or finish it off with a trim of timber tiles or something else like aluminium.

----------


## Andy Mac

Thanks for the prompt replies. I'll have a good look at the condition of the adhesive on the original tiles, as I can imagine what a half wall of tiles will weigh if something comes loose! 
Cheers,

----------


## katydid

This is possibly a bit late - but if you do decide to paint the tiles - there is a product called ESP which is painted onto the tile surface and ensured that any paint subsequently applied will adhere.

----------


## niki

Hi Andy Mac 
This was published in this magazine (see pics) in Jul.2004.
This magazine is german origin translated to polish. 
niki

----------

